
FCC chairman acknowledges Russia interfered in net neutrality public comments - infodocket
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/419846-fcc-chairman-acknowledges-russia-interfered-in-net-neutrality-public
======
tlb
This would be interesting if the process were that the FCC accepted public
comments, and made a decision based on evaluating those comments. Then it
would indeed be a problem if the comments weren't representative of American
public opinion.

However, it seems that FCC had pre-decided, based on top-down politics, what
they were going to do and the public comments were a formality.

So focusing on who made what comments, and the details of technical failures
in the comment process, is a distraction from the issue that matters: should
your cable provider be able to decide what websites you can visit?

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Just release the data already. We want to know who faked the anti net
neutrality comments, too.

